# miui phone



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Being released on the 29th! It's coming out very fast. Any thoughts, ideas? It's priced pretty cheap considering all that it has. Anyone getting this? I would get one but I want see if its worth getting cause it might break easily or something like that.

Oops wrong section, can a dev please move this thread? I appreciate it!
Sent from my Synergy Rom using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

I was thinking about getting this as well as the Hercules when it comes out


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks awesome! But too bad it has AT&T bands. :/


----------

